# Female Squam



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Got bored earlier on so took a few photo's to take away my lethargy.

I like this one, do you?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I love Squams... They look like an architect designed them... Every scale is a work of art...
Brilliant pic Mr.S........


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Stunning snake, my favourite Atheris after ceratophora.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Got bored earlier on so took a few photo's to take away my lethargy.
> 
> I like this one, *do you*?
> 
> image


Hell yes! :notworthy:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice, the eye is awesome.

Any breeding plans for these?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i think you should bring it down here Graeme, lol. nice photo too.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Stunning snake!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

She is lovelly :mf_dribble:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got one just like it from Hamm ....yay


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> I got one just like it from Hamm ....yay


I'll see your when I visit you, soon?


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

:gasp:That is a truly beautiful snake! Cracking picture too!:no1:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I'll see your when I visit you, soon?


 Any time mate anytime FB message me


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

ahhhhh i want one, she is stunning


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait to get my hands on some of those sp. Such beautiful snakes...


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

For those of us not familiar with DWA species, what is a squam? Ta!


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

An african variable bush viper.


----------

